# Phanteks pwm hub frage



## Technojunky (11. September 2014)

Tagchen, ich hab mir für mein gehäuse den Caseking.de » Gehäuse » PHANTEKS » PHANTEKS PWM-Lüfter-Hub, retail - schwarz gekauft und dort dann alle lüfter angeschlossen, nur jetzt drehen die sich alle mit vollem speed, was leider laut ist 

In der anleitung, die hab ich iwie nicht so richtig verstanden , stand man solle entweder den 12v sata adapter nutzen, oder den cpu fan anschluss (den hab ich genutzt) beim sata anschluss stand was von wegen, nicht regelbar, volle drehzahl etc. und beim 4pin stand, max 30Watt.

warum drehen die sich jetzt also so schnell? :O.

wäre dankbar für antworte, falls jemand den gleichen adapter hat


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. September 2014)

Hängt ein Lüfter am Fan 1 Ausgang?


----------



## Technojunky (11. September 2014)

ja der cpu lüfter


----------



## T-Drive (11. September 2014)

Den CPU-Lüfter direkt am Board anschließen, oben im Slot -CPU-Fan-

Den HUB am Slot für Gehäuse-Fan auf dem Board anschließen. Im Bios die Gehäuse Lüfter auf silent/lautlos stellen. Dann ist Ruhe.

Den Sata Stromanschluss des HUB nicht benutzen, sonst hast du immer 12V also Vollgas auf den Gehäuselüftern.

Sind alles PWM-Lüfter ?


----------



## Technojunky (11. September 2014)

Sind alles normale noisebkocker eloops
Die mit 800 rpm.

Heißt das cpu ans board ganz normal, und was pack ich dann an den 4 pin vom hub? Den Stecker neben cpu fan?


----------



## Flexsist (11. September 2014)

Der Sata Anschluss ist für die Stromversorgung des HUBs gedacht. Oder etwa nicht? Denn bis zu 11 Lüfter über nur einen Lüfteranschluss vom MB zu versorgen ist zuviel des guten.

Desweiteren musst du das PWM Kabel auf einen PWM Anschluss onboard und mit dem HUB verbinden, wie zB CPU.

Dann solltest du noch im Bios nachsehen ob PWM Steuerung auch aktiv ist.



MfG


----------



## T-Drive (11. September 2014)

An den Gehäuselüfter-Slot 1

Also nur so hab ichs bei mir geregelt bekommen. So wie es in der Anleitung steht hat es bei mir auch nicht geklappt. Den HUB hab ich inzwischen ausgebaut weil mein neues Board 3 Gehäuselüfter unterstützt, die getrennt regelbar sind.

@Flexist

Ist schon so wie du sagst, ich glaub ich hab den gleichen Fehler gemacht wie der TE 
Power über den SATA Anschluss, und Regelung über den PWM, dann muss es gehn.

Ich hatte nur den PWM des HUB am Board angeschlossen, ohne die Stromversorgung über den SATA Stecker und die Lüfter liefen Vollgas, da sie ja nur die 12V des PWM Anschlusses kriegten und selbst nur Spannungs geregelt sind.


----------



## Technojunky (11. September 2014)

Ok dann werd ich saß gleich mal so versuchen. Vielen dank, ich sag dann bescheid obs geklappt hat


----------



## T-Drive (11. September 2014)

Subba, ich warte auf dein feedback wenns klappt werd ich meinen HUB auch wieder einbauen, weil ich meine Gehäuselüfter nicht unter 60% geregelt krieg.


----------



## Flexsist (11. September 2014)

*@ Technojunky*

Aber ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen, viel weiter runter regeln wirst du die NB Eloops nicht. Vielleicht bis 400 U/min oder so (was du aber eh nicht siehst, da nur CPU-Lüfter Speed augelesen werden kann mit dem HUB)

Du musst dann schauen, wie weit du den CPU Lüfter runter regeln lassen kannst, *ohne* dass die schon von Haus aus niedrig drehenden NB Eloops ausgehen.

Oder sind alles NB Eloops B12-1, auch CPU?

MfG


----------



## T-Drive (11. September 2014)

Ich hab keine NB Eloops, verwechslung mit dem TE

Bei mir gehts um den 200er Phanteks der an der Gehäusefront sitzt. Der dreht mit ca 600 U/min. Mein CPU mit knapp 400, das würde reichen für den BigMac im Gehäuse


----------



## Flexsist (11. September 2014)

Den meinte ich ja auch. 

Habs editiert.


----------



## T-Drive (11. September 2014)

Von Regelung hat der TE nicht gesprochen.


----------



## Flexsist (11. September 2014)

Ähm???

Natürlich gehts hier um die Regelung. Um was denn sonst?

Sonst wäre der Hub doch überflüssig. Oder versteh ich hier was falsch?

Wenn er den Hub an den PWM Anschluss klemmt, REGELT dieser aller Lüfter die am HUB angeschlossen sind. Sollte er nun einen CPU Lüfter haben der zB. bei 100% 2000 U/min macht und die Caselüfter aber nur 800 U/min könnte das zu Problemen führen.
Regelt das MB nun zB den CPU-PWM Anschluss runter auf 800 U/min für den CPU Fan im Idle, dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen das die restlichen Fans (die ja schon bei 800 U/min waren) die am HUB angeschlossen sind aus gehen, oder?
So war das gedacht.

MfG


----------



## T-Drive (11. September 2014)

Wenn er die Drehzahl vom CPU Lüfter abnimmt, müssten sie bis 800U/min eigentlich synchron laufen.

Drüber ist dann für die Gehäuselüfter eben Vollgas.


----------



## Flexsist (11. September 2014)

Die Lüfter werden aber nicht direkt mit dem PWM-Signal angesprochen, sondern sind spannungsgesteuert vom HUB (Quasi ein PWM to DC Converter). Sieht man auch auf dem Bild, die Y-Kabel haben nur 2 Adern am Stecker. Bekommt das Hub nun die Information über das PWM-Signal die Lüfter runter zu regeln, dann regelt das HUB per Spannungsenkung alle Lüfter gleich runter unabhängig von den unterschiedlichen Drehzahl der einzelnen Lüfter. Brauchen die Gehäuselüfter aber nun mehr Spannung um überhaupt noch laufen zu können als der CPU Lüfter runtergeregelt auf zB. 800 U/min, können die Gehäuse-Lüfter einfach aus gehen.
So hab ich die funktionsweise des HUB jedenfals verstanden. Wenn ich es falsch verstanden habe lasse ich mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren. 

Ein anders Beispiel:
2 unterschiedlich drehende Lüfter an einem Lüfteranschluss. Lüfter-A hat zb 2000 U/min, Lüfter-B 800 U/min. Regelt man nun per Spannungssenkung den Anschluss runter bis der Lüfter-A 800 U/min erreicht, kann es sein das Lüfter-B nicht mehr genug Spannung hat um überhaupt noch laufen zu können.

BTW, ich wollte mir den HUB auch holen, aber hatte sich dann mit dem neuen MB erledigt. 

MfG


----------



## T-Drive (11. September 2014)

Why, Lüfter A 12V = 2000 U/min Lüfter B 12V = 800 U/min

Bei 5,5 oder 6 V drehen beide nur die Hälfte ihrer Topspeed. Also Lüfter A auf 40% bei 800 U/min. Ob B (oder auch A) soweit herunter zu regeln sind, kein Plan. Bei meinem Board ist bei 60% jedenfalls schluss.

Aber der HUB war und ist mir auch iwie suspekt.


----------



## Flexsist (11. September 2014)

> Bei 5,5 oder 6 V drehen beide nur die Hälfte ihrer Topspeed.


Und genau das ist eben nicht gesagt. Das ist von Lüfter zu Lüfter unterschiedlich. Deswegen sagte ich auch KANN, nicht das es so sein muss. 

Deswegen lieber eine Sichtprüfung bei unterschiedlichen Lüftern an einem Anschluss machen, wenn geregelt wird. Natürlich nicht immer. Einmal am Anfang (beim einrichten) reicht. 

Kleines Beispiel von mir, ich hab an jedem Lüfteranschluss auf dem MB je zwei  identische Lüfter. Und auch da kam es schon vor dass der eine Lüfter noch drehte wärend der zweite identische Lüfter am SELBEN Anschluss schon aus war.

Sind übrigens auch alles NB Eloops bei mir. 

Nun gut, warten wir mal auf den TE.

MfG


----------



## Technojunky (11. September 2014)

so, sorry dass ich so lange auf mich hab warten lassen 

erstmal es hat geklappt 

und zur erklärung. aufm cpu tower sitzt nen bequiet lüfter (der vom dark rock 3 halt) und im gehäuse sind 5 eloops b12-1 verbaut

es ging mir darum, dass ich 5 eloops einbauen kann, mein mobo (mAtx) aber nur 3 anschlüsse hatte, und einer komischer weise auch nicht richtig angelaufen ist. also hab ich mir den hub geholt. Habs jetzt wieder so, dass der cpu lüfter ganz normal am mobo hängt und den hub hab ich an sysfan 1 gemacht+sata 12V adapter. jetzt funktioniert das alles super  wenn man hwmonitor vertrauen kann, drehen die ganzen eloops jetzt mit knapp 800 so wie es sein soll .

der header war nur da um mehrere lüffis zu verbauen, wollte eig. so ne platine von modmytoys aber die gabs in deutschland nicht, und das nzxt grid+ is auch noch nich da, also hab ich den jetzt genommen


----------



## Flexsist (11. September 2014)

Freut mich das es jetzt geht. 

MfG


----------



## Technojunky (11. September 2014)

ja auf jeden fall danke für die anleitung  das beigelegte manual war iwie verwirrend, obwohl ich eig. ganz gut englisch kann^^


----------

